# Shade for Bell Peppers in the Deep South



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, I want to grow stuff. This time, I would like some success. Any success.

I have been thinking my back yard is a bad place due to so much shade, but it seems I have been wrong!

Bell peppers can grow better in the shade - Vegetable Growers News

We eat a lot of bell peppers, and it will be a good thing to grow our own.

Baby steps into the grow your own food thing, for me.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Some vegies that grow pretty well in a wide range of temps are chinese Cabbages and radishes (more like a turnip ) Would you like me to send you a pack of each


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't forget all those salad greens Denton. I would guess with the heat in your area you could grow a lot of those foods that say they require sun. Tomatoes for example love heat and need lots of water. Doesn't mean they have to be in full sun all day. 
others that grow great in a shadier but warm area are green beans and peas in the spring. Squash family will grow pretty much anywhere and so will root crops


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, R.O.M., but we are heading out to get seeds as soon as I eat some eggs.

Tirednurse, those are great ideas, and are now on my list.

I believe I am going to become one with a shovel and a hoe, this weekend. I also don't have to guess how my vacation hours for this year will be spent.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I plant bell peppers , banana peppers every year " 4 plants each ", tomatoes to " 3 plants " . I want to try onions this year .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Light white netting over them will work . Also helps with bugs.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Again, I want to grow stuff. This time, I would like some success. Any success.


Grow Zucchini. Just to be sure, plant at least 10 plants. You can't fail.... but you'll need a dump truck to carry the results!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Basil, oregano, sage, kale, spinach, all forms of lettuce (as tired nurse mentioned) and kohlrabi will all grow in the shade in Colorado. I put up a cattle panel in a hoop and plant my zucchini and cucumbers on it and put the plants that need protection from the sun under the cattle panel.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice move Denton, you will not be disappointed with your efforts on the peppers. I am a big fan either mild or hot, love to eat them raw or added as a side dish or seasoning.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well we good Yankees have to start peppers about now and as much sun as they can get. 

BTW, even up north, you can grow them in pots and have peppers all year round. They are perrenials and I've had plants with 2-3" woody stems. One frost will kill them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well we good Yankees have to start peppers about now and as much sun as they can get.
> 
> BTW, even up north, you can grow them in pots and have peppers all year round. They are perrenials and I've had plants with 2-3" woody stems. One frost will kill them.


Ido bells, cayenne jalapeno, habanero. Freeze dry can and pickle'm

A few years back did > 50 peppers and > 100 tomatoes. Canned 15-gal sauce


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down here in AZ, I've been told to shade my tomatoes once the temp stays in the 90s. I built a frame of 1" PVC pipe and used cheap white sheets. Got a decent crop last year. The the dang bird moved in. Had to add bird screen to the frame.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton, did you pick up some free coffee grounds from starbucks?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Denton, did you pick up some free coffee grounds from starbucks?


That's a good idea!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Denton, did you pick up some free coffee grounds from starbucks?


Do they get rid of old grounds or something? And is coffee grounds good for compost?

I'm going to have to build a cover of some sort for my bed. There's a freakish amount of birds around here. Bird netting is cheap apparently. 14'x14' for $6 at Lowe's.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes they give away their coffee grounds. They are good for your soil, compost, evergreens etc.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Yes they give away their coffee grounds. They are good for your soil, compost, evergreens etc.


Good to know, thanks! There's lots of Starbucks around here, plus all the coffee that's drank at work. I should have enough grounds to kill someone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Yes they give away their coffee grounds. They are good for your soil, compost, evergreens etc.


 Now there is an Idea coffee flavor veggies. 
Yes all our coffee ground go in compost. Some gets worked into the blueberries also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Again, I want to grow stuff. This time, I would like some success. Any success.
> 
> I have been thinking my back yard is a bad place due to so much shade, but it seems I have been wrong!
> 
> ...


I am like you Denton. I kill fake plants! But I have got tomatoes and various kinds of peppers in the ground. I am going to set up a simple automatic drip system so they will get plenty of water. We shall see. I am determined to make something live this year.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We grew bells in our little greenhouse along with pickle cukes last year.due to our late springs and short season.on cloudy days they did seem to look healthier.cukes went crazy and grew like vines!.I don't think anything needs FULL sun all the time.except our maters we have on our sidewalk next to our house.we used coffee grounds too but,don't use too much.gets too acidic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tomorrow morning, I'll be going to a place called The Wood Pile to get some unhewn cypress boards for a raised garden. Then to the nursery for the soil.

Really looking forward to joining the Grow Your Own Club.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let me know if you need a professional pepper taste tester, I know a guy who knows a guy. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Tomorrow morning, I'll be going to a place called The Wood Pile to get some unhewn cypress boards for a raised garden. Then to the nursery for the soil.
> 
> Really looking forward to joining the Grow Your Own Club.


Denten that is awesome! I'm excited for you. Every one needs some dirt therapy.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Denton said:


> Tomorrow morning, I'll be going to a place called The Wood Pile to get some unhewn cypress boards for a raised garden. Then to the nursery for the soil.
> 
> Really looking forward to joining the Grow Your Own Club.


Just got my first raised bed built, after the range I'm going to a soil/mulch joint down the road and see about a couple yards of dirt to get this thing going. Temps have been steady for a while now., 70's and 80's, time to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

For pps and matters you need nitrorgen to grow, phosphorous for flowers/fruit, and potassisum to grow.

Manure has it all. Compost does too. If you are making soil, dried blood, bone meal and green sand is best

I have the same garden, my parents, started 70 years ago. It has > 4' toipsoil. WE dug a new water line at 5' it was still topsoli. 


We put manure/compost each year. State soil service says do nothing.


----------

